# Taraxatone



## arpan (Aug 28, 2004)

HI,

just wanted to know if anyone has used TARAXATONE?
is it safe to use? any side effects? how long does the effect last for?

any comments on this product would be appreciated.

thanx a ton for the information.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 28, 2004)

Why do you want to use it?  I don't think its safe for anyone to take a diuretic on a regular basis.


----------



## LAM (Aug 28, 2004)

arpan said:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> just wanted to know if anyone has used TARAXATONE?
> is it safe to use? any side effects? how long does the effect last for?
> ...



Yes, I have used it. There are no side effect if it's used according to the instructions.  You should use it for more than a week.  And the effects will vary from person to person but they don't last long. maybe a couple of days depending on your diet...


----------



## gopro (Aug 30, 2004)

Very good herbal diuretic for temporary (few days at most) water loss. Cosmetic results only really seen if bodyfat is in single digits. Needs to be used 5-7 days for optimum results, but beyond this would have diminishing returns.


----------

